# DAE vs. other exchange Companies



## wanttorelax (Sep 30, 2006)

I know this has probably been asked but I am only asking thanks to a tug member's suggestion about my soon to expire week.  I checked into DAE and it sounds too good to be true.  Free membership and only pay once and if I get an exchange confirmation.

I've read other posts regarding them and people who have used them seem pretty satisfied.

I actually received a renewal bill from RCI and considered renewing and depositing my week with them but after hearing the additional exchange fee (i've never used their services) on top of the renewal fee, I decided to wait and consult this board first.  glad I did.

DAE's membership is free and they allow up to 3 yrs for me to use my week.  RCI was only 2 and theirs fees are high.

So, how does the exchange thing work?  Do I first have to make sure my resort exchanges through DAE?  I actually searched for it on their site and I found it, so is it safe to assume they use DAE?  

Also, I am confused by some of the posts which members explain how they use several exchange companies at a time.  I guess it depends on how many timeshares you own but I own only one, so should I stick to one company?

Btw, I own at Royal Sunset..yeh, I know...in Cancun.

Thanks.


----------



## wanttorelax (Sep 30, 2006)

Btw, my week is from 2005 and set to expire this year.  So I need to decide on what to do with it FAST!!

Any advice would be appreciated on which exchange company to use...pros and cons.

I never realized that timesharing can be like a business transaction!!  It sounds like trading stocks to me...totally oblivious!


----------



## JoeMid (Sep 30, 2006)

wanttorelax said:
			
		

> Btw, my week is from 2005 and set to expire this year.  So I need to decide on what to do with it FAST!!
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated on which exchange company to use...pros and cons.
> 
> I never realized that timesharing can be like a business transaction!!  It sounds like trading stocks to me...totally oblivious!


I think you're too late for DAE for your 2005 week.  They have a 90 day before check in limit for deposits and there's no way unless you did it a few days ago with a week 52.


----------



## Arkansas Winger (Sep 30, 2006)

Platinum Interchange will take a property in exchange as long as the week is at least *45 days *out. They have no membership fee, they allow "request first", and exchanges are only $109 domestic and $129 international. So you might want to check them out.

Dale


----------



## geekette (Sep 30, 2006)

*Typo??*

If your week was truly 2005, you are definitely out of luck.  no exchange company can put a party into a week that is in the past.


----------



## JoeMid (Sep 30, 2006)

geekette said:
			
		

> If your week was truly 2005, you are definitely out of luck.  no exchange company can put a party into a week that is in the past.


His 2005 week may well be good into 2006, depends on the way the individual resort works their float weeks.


----------



## mamiecarter (Sep 30, 2006)

*Call DAE and Ask.*

DAE will talk to you and they take calls on the weekend. You can always ask if it is too late for your week. It probably is but doesnt hurt to try. DAE is easy to get along with. Otherwise reserve week 51 now ( it starts Dec 24 ) for Christmas and use it, offer it to a friend or try Platinum E. Platinum has good weeks so it is a viable option.


----------



## wanttorelax (Sep 30, 2006)

*My resort will deposit only with RCI!!*

Why would my resort only allow one exchange company?

And is RCI all it's cracked up to be?

Their fees are so high but what choice do I have other than to use them or lose my paid 2005 week!!!!


----------



## geekette (Sep 30, 2006)

JoeMid said:
			
		

> His 2005 week may well be good into 2006, depends on the way the individual resort works their float weeks.



ohhhhh, ok, I did not know that - so this means his usage for 2005 has not yet occurred and that 05 week could be used to book a 2006 week at his resort?  (can you tell I don't own a float?)

Alright, I've learned my one thing for the day!  THANKS!


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 30, 2006)

Call DAE and ask if they can take deposits there.  On occaision, a lower level employee will give incorrect information on who you can deposit with simply because they don't know.  Ask that question as far up the chain as you can within the resort, as well.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 30, 2006)

wanttorelax said:
			
		

> And is RCI all it's cracked up to be?



If you do a little reading, you will see that RCI gets blasted a lot on TUG.  There is no perfect exchange company, but I doubt if I will ever deal with RCI or II.  I prefer SFX and HTSE, but they aren't perfect either.  SFX membership is also free for a gold membership, but I think the Plat membership is worth paying for because of the additional options it provides. 

For lots of info. on exchange companies, click on ADVICE in the red bar at the top of the page and scroll down to the Exchange Co. area.


----------



## wanttorelax (Oct 5, 2006)

*I got my week deposited with DAE!!*

Thanks everyone for your input on your experiences with them.  I read a lot of great things on them through all the posts pertaining to them on TUG and timeshareforums-Marc, the co-owner, was prompt and courteous with his responses to everyone--major plus.

I am glad it is a "simple" week for week exchange company.  Honestly, RCI and all those points talk made exchanging/banking/trading so confusing to me.

All I wanted to know was that my expiring week was not going to waste and that I can request to have a search to wherever I want to go hopefully when I want to go and DAE, after reading the posts and personally talking to Donita and Alex, will provide that for me.  Simple...can't find that type of service very much these days.


----------



## mamiecarter (Oct 5, 2006)

*Congratulations!*

Smart move. Glad you did it.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Oct 5, 2006)

wanttorelax said:
			
		

> All I wanted to know was that my expiring week was not going to waste and that I can request to have a search to wherever I want to go hopefully when I want to go and DAE, after reading the posts and personally talking to Donita and Alex, will provide that for me.  Simple...can't find that type of service very much these days.



Even if you look at their available week and could not find the available week, don't forget they have several "Holiday Property" partnership where there may have some rental properties willing to give them off-season weeks for their exchange purpose.  So you can ask them for that too.  They can also pull some strings to get some inventories.  

Good luck on your exchange

Jya-Ning


----------



## bobby (Oct 11, 2006)

I discovered a difference in deposting with DAE and RCI. With DAE, the 3 year time period starts when you deposit the week, even if the week isn't until next year. This seems weird since an early deposit week gives them more time to have it trade.


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 12, 2006)

There is another difference on the other end of the credit period.  With RCI, you have to TRAVEL by the expiration date of the credit.  With DAE, you only have to CONFIRM an exchange within the credit period.  The exchange itself can be for a week well beyond the credit period.

And I tend to agree that there should be some incentive for earlier deposits. 




			
				bobby said:
			
		

> I discovered a difference in deposting with DAE and RCI. With DAE, the 3 year time period starts when you deposit the week, even if the week isn't until next year. This seems weird since an early deposit week gives them more time to have it trade.


----------

